# home depot



## zmowing (Feb 23, 2001)

Does anyone know are most of the home depot snow plowing done through a company called ( FHG Companies LLC / About Time Snow)?


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

zmowing;344293 said:


> Does anyone know are most of the home depot snow plowing done through a company called ( FHG Companies LLC / About Time Snow)?


I always thought US Maintenance had them, but I could be mistaken. . . . Maybe FHG is a sub?


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*About time snow*

About Time Snow called me last week for the Home Depot in Stroudsburg,Pa.They just took over for snow contracts only and are based out of Langhorne,Pa.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I got a call last night from a women from that company about doing a home depot in the Baltimore area.

Frank


----------



## turnersnow (Jan 2, 2007)

Would either of you guys be willing to give me the number to this company? I have a home depot near by and I am not in the same area of either of you. Not sure how to pm on here so if one of you is I will give you my email address. Thanks


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

here in michigan a company called Horizon does the Home depot's.
Makes rediculous money from them.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Home Depot contact #*

No problem getting that phone #.I will also give you Debbie's e-mail address from About
Time Snow.I will post by 5pm.Glenn.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Here is the phone #*

Debbie Dougherty-215-757-8840 ext16 About Time Snow


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

silvetouch;349986 said:


> here in michigan a company called Horizon does the Home depot's.
> Makes rediculous money from them.


I thought the guy that owns Bedrock Express had the contract for home depots in Michigan. Maybe im wrong or he runs it under a different name.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

paphillips;350368 said:


> I thought the guy that owns Bedrock Express had the contract for home depots in Michigan. Maybe im wrong or he runs it under a different name.


nope. at least all of them where i'm at in southeastern michigan. They do all the intstalls for landscaping and lawn / snow. There's also been a rumor of doing other contractor installations for home depot as well. not sure on that part though.


----------



## Dave Simms (Jan 12, 2007)

*I heard they are a great company to work for*

yes they do have alot of the home depots in the eastern reagion


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Are they still looking for someone to pick a home depot in Baltimore?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

just becareful. the MD depot historically don't pay well. one push per 24hours and rules like that. Mind you this is in the past and now bob is gone things might have changed. 
Also they don't like to put out allot of equip. my buddy clears the silverspring depot by himself in a 350 and they do the capital heights with a 550.


----------

